# مدرس الرياضيات وحبيبته



## وردة الكويت (30 يوليو 2008)

حبيبتي فرق مربعي حدين 

أبعث إليك تحياتي الفراغية 

وأشواقي التحليلية 

محملة ببراهيني الهندسية 

شكلها مستطيل 

وحلها مستحيل 

أتذكرين يوم كنا نتمشى على الخط المستقيم 

ونستمتع بالشعاع الوارد سين فتحة 

ويوم كنا نستظل بظله 

ونضرب بعضنا بالكسور العشرية 

فراقك جعلني شبه منحرف 

وطيفك يرافقني كمنصف الزاوية 

من أجلك جعلت من نفسي 

قاسما مشتركا أعظم 

ومثلثا متوازي الساقين 

وما زالت نظرية تالس تعبر عن توازي حبي لك 

مع حبي للمتطابقات الشهيرة 

أذكريني 

أنت يا وتر حياتي 

ويا ضلعي القائم 

المخلص...مجموع مربعي حدين


----------



## وردة الكويت (31 يوليو 2008)

يلا عايزه تفاعل


----------



## amjad-ri (31 يوليو 2008)

> المخلص...مجموع مربعي حدين


​
هههههه

حلوة

الرب  و ابنهو  و امنا  مريم  معك

شكرا  ​


----------



## جيلان (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مدرس الرياضيات وحبيبته*

*ههههههههههههه
حلوة يا قمر*


----------



## وردة الكويت (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوريين على المرور العسل
منورييييييييييييين


----------



## merj07 (1 أغسطس 2008)

thank you


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جيد جدااا  ..... بل اكثر من ممتاذ


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
جميله يا ورده الكويت
منتظرين المزيد​


----------



## kalimooo (17 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه
شكرا" اخت وردة الكويت


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (17 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههه
ان موت من الضحك كلام جميل اوى شكراا ليكى 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده يا ورده تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (17 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

حلوة زيك يا عسل  شدى حيلك كدا وورينى اساتذة الانجلش بيعملوا اية


----------



## sosofofo (18 أكتوبر 2008)

انا خطيبي مدرس رياضيات
حلوة قوي


----------



## لوقا عادل (18 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## sallyf (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جميله جدااااااااااااو علي فكره انا مدرسه رياضيات


----------



## ابو البراء (19 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة بالذات اني بكره الرياضيات


----------



## dark_angel (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*عيب عليكم راعو شعورى ده انا ابويا و امى مدرسين رياضيات*
*لا بس بجد حلوة*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*لا جامدة فعلا تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## mero_engel (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه*
*لاحلوه يا ورده *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## zama (24 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوة اوى بجد ربنا يباركك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2009)

وردة الكويت قال:


> حبيبتي فرق مربعي حدين
> 
> أبعث إليك تحياتي الفراغية
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه      هههههههههههههه
عسل
جميلةجداااااااااااااااااا*


----------

